

Website Structure Cheat Sheet - pulges
http://www.edicy.com/blog/website-structure-cheat-sheet

======
pulges
The reason why so many websites are left behind (or even worse, never made) is
always the same. People don't know what to write there, how to lay it all out.
On the basic level most of the websites are very similar. So I created a basic
guide to get a website started.

